# Core2Duo PC + mac ?



## bhaskar15 (Feb 2, 2007)

Can this setup run a mac ?
Core 2Duo
Asus P5B
2 gb ram
geforce 7950GT
17" lcd.
I saw mac on Intel pcs, so this should run mac right ?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2007)

Run a mac.  By a run for it's money, yes. that would kill a mac dead.  
Also, I know what you mean, but it would run osx86 very well.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 2, 2007)

theoretically yes, but you will still need to get a cracked x86 version, meaning technically illegal, copy of Mac OSX, in iso form.  It should run but its not guirenteed.  check the Mac OSX x86 Wiki to find out more info.  They have a long list of compatible hardware combinations.  My random setup worked, it lagged a little because you have to do some configuring and debugging to get it to work right which I wasn't really wanting to do.


----------



## bhaskar15 (Feb 2, 2007)

i have got an (illegally cracked) mac os x tiger, so it theorotically should run ?
umm, cheked out incompatible hardware on x86 mac wiki, doesn't show any of this setup.
Maybe a test drive will do the job, after doing so will reply .


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 2, 2007)

it should work give us a screen shot afterwords


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2007)

bhaskar15 said:


> i have got an (illegally cracked) mac os x tiger, so it theorotically should run ?
> umm, cheked out incompatible hardware on x86 mac wiki, doesn't show any of this setup.
> Maybe a test drive will do the job, after doing so will reply .



OMG PIRACY!!!  MOD!!!


----------



## bhaskar15 (Feb 2, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> OMG PIRACY!!!  MOD!!!



HEY! i'm not pirating, i've got a legal intel x86 mac os x tiger, i've made an iso and uploaded it to my password protected ftp server. I'm not into piracy !!:shadedshu

The thing is after i upgraded my pc, my old one (above) couldn't get a buyer in India, so using new rig w/ Vista + XP dual boot, and this one Mac os x  No bad intentions, really


----------



## bhaskar15 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have to download it again, which will take me about 2 days LOL.


----------



## bhaskar15 (Feb 4, 2007)

sry for no pics, but my pc just blew up..see my new rig making thread, woops off topic sry.


----------

